# The Empire, my conversion



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

This is my Karl Franz. More photos  here:










the Arch-lector of Sigmar. More photos  here:










What do you think?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks pretty awesome so far. Not a big fan of the poufy feather cap on Karl.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks good man, though the hat on Karl doesn't seem to fit his head?


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

I see. Karl Franz is not my best conversion...

My War Altar of Sigmar, conversion in progress. More photos  here:










Sigmar statue. More photos here:










The Grand Theogonist Volkmar. More photos  here:


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Though I'm not a fan of that grand theogonist model you chose, I do believe that your warshrine is the best I have seen yet! The Sanguinor model and flaggelants really complement the idea of an holy carriage of war. Could you possibly spill some info on what bits you used for it?

I also have a tip for your arch lector model. His torso really is a bit smallish in comparison with his legs. If you were to lengthen his torso just a bit he would look more evened out.

All things taken into account you really did a marvelous job so keep it going!
Here's some rep to keep you motivated.

:victory:


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

@ Yilmar. Sorry for delay. Finally I finished my War Altar of Sigmar. Other photos here.

The idea is a chapel of Sigmar dragged into battle by flagellating fanatics.
The chapel is pot of color, old ones with the white cap. Most of the pieces come from Warhammer chapel sprue.
The people on earth, the clergy leading the people, Sigmar in heaven who radiates his glory.

In addition to Wolkmar I added a priest who blesses and a scribe who writes down all the words of the Great Theogonist.










I completed the back like the canopy of a cathedral. The banner is a statue depicting the death. I also added the hanging scrolls (taken from the horns of the Knights Templar) where it will be transcribed into painting some passage from the Book of Sigmar.










To make it a bit strangest I added "wings" with gears (from Empire Steam Tank). The idea was that all the statues were actually moving. As the cart moves trumpets ringing, angels flap their wings, statues move their arms etc..










What do you think?


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I like it very much.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the war altar. Karl is good with the exception of that hat. I am really just not diggin' it. Pretty sweet conversion work all around though. Keep it up!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

That looks pretty awesome. I think you need more people pulling that thing though. Four skinny guys would get that thing nowhere fast.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

is that a space marine model on top of the altar?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep its the sanguinor


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Loving the work! Is that a confessor model that you used for the arch lector?


----------

